# Anubias



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

I have a small anubias plant in my 38-gallon tank that keeps getting brown algae on the leaves. Do regular plecostomuses suck the algae off, or am I better off purchasing a bristlenose pleco instead?


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

A regular pleco will get get too big for your tank; get the bristlenose. And yes, they do suck algae off leaves, at least when young. At least mine does!


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Some people have said though that the plecos may damage the leaves in an attempt to get off the algae. Maybe otocinclus?


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, my bristlenose hasn't damaged the leaves yet, but he's very small still (1.5"). The otos certainly don't, and they are full sized. But then again, the otos haven't cleaned up my anubias either (the older leaves still go black, even with nerite snails, otos, and Amano shrimps in the tank).


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Bristlenose are pretty safe. Anubias have tough leaves. Otos work nicely also.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

If I can find a bristlenose pleco at the store I shop, I'll buy it, but to tell the truth, the nearby stores I shop at have never had bristlenoses unfortunately. =(

Otto cats on the other hand I see every once in a while and I really want a couple to do the job. Thanks btw


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Make sure the otos have been there at least a week or were just brought in. Also stay away from pale colored otos as well as otos with sunken in bellies. These are not healthy.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Alright, will do. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2007)

just kepp looking for the bristle nose plecos. i have been l;ooking for them for a long time and they just recently started to get the rarer varieties of plecos in; bristle-nose, albino, long-fin, sail-fin, queen, gold nugget, etc. just keep looking for them.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

How pricey are bristlenoses? I'm sure they aren't the same price as regular plecos, but not as expensive as a royal pleco.


----------

